# SpyWareDoctor opinions????



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Hello,

I have Spybot S&D and Adaware... but they are not getting everything... Can anyone give opinions about SPYWAREDOCTOR???

Is all that stuff it finds really on my computer?  And will it really get rid of it... I don't want to pay the price if it is not worth it. :down: 

Comments Please!!!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Look here at this site. http://spywarewarrior.com/asw-features.htm

Also look here because there is so many bad anti-spware software out there.

http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm

See Tutorials on various security tools.

http://www.dozleng.com/updates/index.php?showtopic=270

Get things to protect your PC so you don't get the bad thing for spybot etc to have to clean up.

SPYWAREBLASTER - Using SpywareBlaster to protect your web browser
SPYWAREGUARD - Using SpywareGuard protect your computer from Spyware/Hijackers
A HOSTS FILE.
I use hpHOSTS file and edexter to block out ads and bad sites.
Have Zone Alarm Pro and a router that also blocks out a lot and I do not use IE.

My PC stays clean or almost clean. I may get one or two things a year or less then that.
Turn off java on email. Keep all setting as high as you can on your firewall etc.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Backspace said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have Spybot S&D and Adaware... but they are not getting everything... Can anyone give opinions about SPYWAREDOCTOR???
> 
> ...


You need to clarify whether you are asking about SpyDoctor or SpywareDoctor.
Spywarewarrior.com/rogue identifies SpyDoctor as a "Bad Scam" program and identifies Spyware Doctor as perhaps a legit program.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good catch there gojo because she did say both in her post now that I looked and read the post again and your right one is good and the other is bad.

Spyware Doctor is ok
SpyDoctor is bad

SpyDoctor - false positives work as goad to purchase (1); poor scan reporting (1); same app as #1 Spyware Killer, Spyinator, SpyKiller 2004, SpyLax, SpySpotter, SpywareThis, & Spyware Protection Pro; Ad-aware knockoff; no longer available (succeeded by SpyLax) - Note: not to be confused w/ Spyware Doctor, a completely different app by another company [A: 6-29-04 / U: 10-25-04]

http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

Yes, I sure did goof... I am asking about the SPywareDoctor.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Can the title of this thread be changed to correct my error....? How can I do that?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Only the mods can change the subject title of a thread. So click the report







button and ask.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Title changed to SpyWare Doctor as requested


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Bump


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

All I know about Spyware Doctor is that it IS NOT on the list of rogue products but having seen HJT logs after it has allegedly cleaned up the sytem I wouldn't recommend paying for it


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yep best to stay with the Trustworthy Anti-Spyware Products.

http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm#trustworthy

GIANT AntiSpyware has had good rating but was taken over by Microsoft.

http://www.giantcompany.com/


----------



## pctools (Nov 29, 2004)

Hi.

If you want opinions of Spyware Doctor, go to cnet website and then seach for Spyware Doctor. Also it has a 30 days refund.

Cheers


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

From:
http://www.dozleng.com/updates/index.php?act=calendar&code=showevent&eventid=10108



> Good news: Did you know that PCTools reduced the price for Spyware Doctor from $39.95 to $29.95?
> 
> Better news!
> Pay less. Use the coupon code found here to buy Spyware Doctor. You'll pay $26.95 only! instead of $29.95. That's another savings for your spyware protection!


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Well, I keep doing the Free Scan and it is finding about 35-40 items. I'm skeptic. Are these items the scan finds a fake or is the scan really finding them?  
When I scan with Spybot S&D or Adaware... only 2 or 3 are found. (I thought Spybot S&D & Adaware were really thourough. Maybe not,huh? If SpywareDoctor is finding all those bad items and would get rid of all of them then it might be worth buying. 

Or is the free trial just "finding" those items to entice you to buy? Does anyone know the answer to that question? 

Thanks 
B.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I am very sceptical

can you post a log of what spyware doctor allegedgly finds and we'll soon tell you whether they are likely to be genuine problems or not


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

*It's a long one!*



> Spyware Doctor Activity Report
> Generated on 12/31/2004 8:27:03 AM Spyware Doctor Homepage PCTools Homepage Technical Support
> 
> Scans (basic information only):
> ...


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

It's possible that they are genuine entries 

I'm not 100% convinced on how dangerous they are though


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

dvk01.... I got the email notification of your last post but is does not show up in the thread... ???????????? Maybe we can report that to the moderators if it never shows up. 

Thanks


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Ahhhh now it shows up.... honest.. I even refreshed and it was not there.. ;-)


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Hey Hewee.....
FYI: When ordering....an error code says that the coupon code from that link you listed does not exist.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Backspace said:


> Hey Hewee.....
> FYI: When ordering....an error code says that the coupon code from that link you listed does not exist.


I PM one of the people there so hang on and lets see what they say. 
I am not sure if it is the code or if you need to be a member of the site or what but will get back to you when I hear back from them.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Look like it is over with tonight too.

http://www.dozleng.com/Security/spywaredoctor.html

Purchase Spyware Doctor now! (Enter coupon code COU-2Q2R to take advantage of 10% discount) (Regular Price: $29.95 less 10% - $26.95) Note: Coupon will expire on Dec. 31, 2004.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Yes, I saw that it expired the 31st.... But I was trying to use it yesterday... Maybe they meant .... a.m. on Dec 31st.

No Biggie.. I'll just pay the $3.00 more. 

Thanks so much. I'll report back with the results.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hi Backspace 

I saw Bonzai Buddy on that list.
It is considered one of the adware/scumware apps by many security sites.
It is also difficult to remove from what I've seen posted before.

Here's a Google link to give you an idea of BB:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Bonzi+Buddy&spell=1

also from:
scumware.com



> Description:
> 
> Bonzi buddy is a downloaded 'helper' application for the Bonzi site which tracks your online activities to deliver 'relevant' content (ie. advertising) to your PC. You may remember Bonzi Buddy from his earlier days as a talking green parrot before he morphed into a purple ape. The program features this ape who talks, tells jokes and learns all about you. The program also prompts users for personal information, tracks usage, adds icons and programs to the PC and often resets the browser homepage to BONZI.COM without asking permission.
> 
> ...


If you have BB on your comp, I'd suggest deleting it.

Jack


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Backspace said:


> Yes, I saw that it expired the 31st.... But I was trying to use it yesterday... Maybe they meant .... a.m. on Dec 31st.
> 
> No Biggie.. I'll just pay the $3.00 more.
> 
> Thanks so much. I'll report back with the results.


Your right they could of boo boo on the am and pm of the time.
Because really 12:00 am is noon time and it is not pm till it is 12:01 pm.

Remember that too if you ever park someplace where your have times it says you can not park here and you get a ticket. Many no parking signs have the 12:OO time mixed on the am and pm so you can win and no pay on the ticket.


----------



## kjg19 (Jan 1, 2005)

If you want another opinion, the best program I've found is pestpatrol. It cost a little more, but it found 700+ problems that spybot or ad-aware never did. Not all were that serious. It also cleans or watches cookies & Keyloggers. It runs in the background like spywareblaster.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

I know SpywareBlaster catches many many spies as I uninstalled it by mistake and there were 7 spams in my inbox today. Makes me wonder about the SpywareDoctor's abilities  Am re-installing SpywareBlaster (new v3.2)as we speak. 

I do like SpywareBlaster /SpywareGuard. And Ad-aware catches many culprits as well. So how many Spy programs is it going to take? 

Ludicrous isn't it?


----------



## kjg19 (Jan 1, 2005)

No crap! I run 4. But at least it seems to be working. Now when I do a system scan I only have 1 or 2 tracking cookies!

Backspace, how do you list your system specs on your replies like that?


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Hi kjg19,

Go to UserCP>edit signature> type > in whatever sig info you want ( 500 characters mind you) I used a line in between by just using the [shift]dash key.(very hi-tech  ) so, as you see, I am probably not the most sophisticated user of this site... perhaps others would like to comment and enlighten you .....and ME as well. TSG has "done up" the site since I joined way back... it has lots more cool features than it used to have. I don't think I know all it will do yet. 

Gotta love TSG...It's the best! :up:


----------



## optihost (Jul 11, 2004)

I think the one's you have found already, AdAware and Spybot S&D are the two best one's. If you have continued problems with pop-ups etc then i suggest a reinstallation might be your best option.

Roy
www.optihost.co.uk
www.ExtraClicks.co.uk


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Backspace said:


> I know SpywareBlaster catches many many spies as I uninstalled it by mistake and there were 7 spams in my inbox today. Makes me wonder about the SpywareDoctor's abilities  Am re-installing SpywareBlaster (new v3.2)as we speak.
> 
> I do like SpywareBlaster /SpywareGuard. And Ad-aware catches many culprits as well. So how many Spy programs is it going to take?
> 
> Ludicrous isn't it?


SpywareBlaster /SpywareGuard are more for keeping things from getting on your PC where the others are for cleaning things up. Don't know about SpywareDoctor's abilities

See Tutorials on various security tools.

http://www.dozleng.com/updates/index.php?showtopic=270

WinPatrol is a great program to have and running all the time too.
It is also free at http://www.winpatrol.com/

Get a hosts file going. Turn off java on email. Don't use IE or Outlook, Get a router and good firewall.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Since re-installing SpywareBlaster, the Spyware Doctor's cookie catcher notification window is not popping up anymore. I wonder if SpywareBlaster is catching them before SpywareDoctor. SWDoctor was catching about 4 a minute before my reinstallation of SWBlaster. Very interesting. I have a variable going on here don't I?  

I will say that my computer is running quieter (HDD not grinding away in the background) since SWDoctor did it's thing. Plus it has a 

My brain is all muddy from so many programs... .... where is it (in XP) that you can view the list of cookies?


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

oops:


> Plus it has a....


Forgive me... it's early...I need coffee..... I was going to say that the SWDoctor has a feature where you can check the list of cookies (Hmmm ... seems like there should NOT BE ANY cookies since it is supposed to be catching them.... doh!)

Hence my question "where is the cookie file?"

This is getting out of hand! Is there life after cookies, spam and spyware? ..... It's come to the fact that we can't get anything done for our compulsive, obsessive obssesion about ridding ourselves of the dreaded spyware. Arrrgggghhhh!


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

OK..... here is what I did... 

I disabled all protection in SpywareBlaster. And in doing so.... immediately the Spyware Doctor window pops up and tells me it has immunized the system against 709 items. blahblahblah (It went out of sight too fast.. didn't get to read it all). That seems to say to me that the SpywareBlaster is preceeding the SpywareDoctor in the protection hierarchies. 

However, it also seems to indicate that the Spyware Doctor is catching offenders as claimed. This is reassuring. 

BUT.... when re-enabling the SpywareBlaster protection files... it shows there are 3310 items in it's database.  .... SpywareDoctor caught 709 out of the 3310? 

The plot thickens.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

What types of things is SpywareDoctor catching? If it is deal with cookies and every time you get a cookie or a cookie changes it adds to what it caught then I would let spyblaster deal with it. I bet it will protect you on more things too. 
Type cookie in find and do a search and your find your cookies. 
What do you use to get online with? You can change you cookie setting so you don't get as many cookies.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Wow, I love this Hybrid Display mode. 

SpywareDoctor is catching only one or 2 cookies every couple hours or so...(mostly when I'm on ebay) now that I have SpywareBlaster newly installed and active. They pop up and drop so fast I can barely read them.. Mostly doubleclick type cookies.

I concur that the SpywareBlaster is the program of choice.. I think I had left it in the programs file without running it or updating it for so long that the cookies were creeping in. (my fault)

In my opinionSpyware could use some major tweaking ... because I see no way to check on what just popped up and disappeared before I could read it.... and there is no log that lists it. .....Why not? .... do they want it to be a secret? 

What can I say.. I think the SWDr might be worth the money if you didn't have SWblaster (free).... I believe it got rid of the 35 things it listed. But I've been cheated so many times.... I expect to get cheated.... LOL.... maybe this one is legit. The 'puter seems to be running a bit smoother no matter who did it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

What are you using? IE, Netscape, Firefox or ? to get online.
To deal with cookies there are so very many ways. 
Block all 3rd party cookies.
I use Netscape and have a big list I added to it's block list that can not set cookies. Takes time because you have to pick each one to block.
Then there is Spyware blaster that blocks many. I have never had Spyware blaster pop up either so I guess your using IE. 
I have IE for Windows updates and to use now and then when I have to get to a site that only works with IE. Any cookies I get in IE have to ask me first and I have all 3 party ones blocked.

Here is a good site https://netfiles.uiuc.edu/ehowes/www/main-nf.htm
Go to Browser Configuration and it will show you how to set things up better to protect you.

Get a hosts file setup and it will block out many things from cookies, ads and bad sites.
I use edexter from http://accs-net.com/hosts/eDexter.html and it is aways running.  Speeds up lots of page loads too and I don't see any ads unless the ads are hosted at the site I am at and most are not so that's good. 
I use hphosts as my hosts file because he is always updating it and the new one I just got blocks 32,556 Ad Hosts.  There are bad site in there too because there not all ads but that is a lot of sites being blocked and I never see any doubleclick cookies. http://www.dozleng.com/hpguru/
I use HostsToggle to disable the host file if I need to get to a site that is blocked by the hosts file. Plus it lets you change hosts files so you can have more then one. You can load new host files from it and make backups etc. I do not need to keep this running but only open it when I need it. No install is needed either.
Good forum here http://www.dozleng.com/updates/index.php?showforum=78

So try getting your cookie setting right and your see less and less will get blocked. IE deals with then in it's own way but I don't get any pop ups at all but with IE but I have it set that way because I want the high setting in IE but I don't use IE but for updates and when needed so the added promp it gives me is ok.

Also on cookies there should be a way I would thing where it still does the blocking in SpywareDoctor but you can turn off the pop ups. Should make a log or something you can then look at whaen you want to.

Another thing is a good firewall and I like Zone Alarm Pro and I also have a router that blocks lots of things. Without the router ZA gets hits from all the sites that ping you etc.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Backspace said:


> Wow, I love this Hybrid Display mode.
> 
> SpywareDoctor is catching only one or 2 cookies every couple hours or so...(mostly when I'm on ebay) now that I have SpywareBlaster newly installed and active. They pop up and drop so fast I can barely read them.. Mostly doubleclick type cookies.
> 
> ...


Cookies don't popup, adware does.

*Cookie:*
A small data file created by a Web server that is stored on your computer either temporarily for that session only or permanently on the hard disk (persistent cookie). Cookies provide a way for the Web site to identify users and keep track of their preferences. It is also commonly used to "maintain the state" of the session as a user browses around on the site.

*Adware:*
Software that periodically pops up ads in a user's computer. Adware is considered "spyware" and is installed without the user's knowledge. It typically displays targeted ads based on words searched for on the Web or derived from the user's surfing habits that have been periodically sent in the background to a spyware's Web server.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

> Cookies don't popup, adware does.


Hi GoJoAGoGo!
Was referring to the popup window that SpywareDoctor uses to advise you of the cookie it caught.. it pops up from the task bar then disappears again. It has a notifying sound with it. It can be turned off but I wanted to know how many it was catching.

Sorry I didn't make that more clear. 

I very seldom  have actual ad popups. Because..... I've had Spybot S&D and Ad-aware and SpywareGuard and SpywareBlaster on my computer for about 3 years now.... ever since I subscribed to TSG.  I am fairly diligent to update them regularly except I forgot about SpywareBlaster for a while there. When I get an ad popup, it is a real surprise.....usually when I go to a really offbet site I don't usually visit. What I am concerned with are the spams in my email.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Hi heewee,

I use IE6 sometimes but I downloaded Slimbrower and I use it all the time now. There are no ads and no fluff... just good usable features. I really like it. When I use IE6 I get lots more "dings" from cookies than when in Slimbrower. SB loads fast too. 

No wonder my computer is so slow.. it has to wade through all the Anti Spyware programs first.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You have to remember that Slimbrower still needs IE to work because that is what it is really using. So any IE holes will also be in Slimbrower.

To deal with spam I have MailWasher. But it will be two years soon that I have not had any spam from my ISP Comcast. 
But when I got comcast I used a all new user name for the account and email address and I do not use that name any where else. Also have some numbers in the name. Now when I set up the account I made sure to not get any news letter from comcast and it was a good thing because they say you can opt-out and they will stop but if you dig deeper your find out they also gave out your address to 3rd partys and the email from them may not stop. Yea right you bet once the 3rd party get your address then they gave it out to other the spam will never stop. Then I also set up the accout so any email that goes into the spam or junk folder gets deleted. So I have no real way to know if I really ever got any spam but I do know I have never gotten any in my inbox so and I know all the good email gets tru ok so I am keeping things the way the are. 
Never post you email address in forums, chat etc. If you sign up any where or deal with any place that wants a email address then get a wen base email account for that and again use all new user names.

I have a XP-1800 or 15.33 Ghz, same memory and amount as you do. Had a 64 MB DDR video card but now it is 128 DDR video card. Don't really see any added speed in the video card but not into gaming. I do lots of things with images programs but not sure the added 64MB is doing that much more. But for you getting a 64 MB DDR video card may help but I really don't know. 
Yea all the added things running on are PC help slow things down. Be nice to just have windows running and nothing else because it would be faster. But you could do that if you had another PC and did not use it to get online with.

I have also added SpywareBlaster Custom Blocking.
http://www.wilderssecurity.com/archive/index.php/t-36879.html

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/index.php?showtutorial=49

More

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=spyware+blaster&as_q=custom+blocking

I have mine blocking 238 things and that one list is 207.

It is easy to add to it so just read the Wilders site.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

I have already been seeing SEVERAL features in SWDr that don't seem to function ... I emailed the support and asked about them and they said they know they are known issues...... to wait for the update....Hmmmm. :down: 

One thing it does that I DON"T LIKE is that I put TSG on the "white list" (I use the spellchecker ) and it shows up in the log that I entered it but when trying to use the spellcheck in TSG , the spellcheck window squeaks as it makes an attempt to open and then doesn't open. If SwDr features are not working... I may be requesting a refund. (Didn't someone say "Refund... 30 days"?).

SWDr seems to be actually catching a few cookies that SWblaster must be missing .... but it might not be worth it to keep SWDr. if it is going to mess up sites I frequently use... like TSG. That is NOT a good trade-off. I'd rather have the cookie.

Whatdyathink?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well I have seen updates listed at Calendar of Updates so make sure you keep checking and keep it up to date.
Also you need to know that some things may be there just like I have on my ZA firewall to stop things are for IE so if things that deal with being online then you will or my have option you can not use. But I will still set them up because you still have IE on your PC.

I have netscape and it set to block all popups. But I had to Allow popups for TGS and one other forum because if I got a PM and the box pops up telling you that you got a PM and when I click on it to open the PM it would just close and not open the PM. Funny how I would the popup telling me I had a PM and it did not block that but it did block the new window that would open that has your PM in it. 
So don't know if something like this is going on with the spellchecker because it is something that pops up.

Well here is there web site. http://www.pctools.com/
Yep you got 30 day

PC Tools Refund Policy for Downloaded Software
http://www.pctools.com/returns.php

Don't know if you got it from them or tru Calendar of Updates so your need to find out who to deal with on the return.

Hard to say what is really going on because I have never used the program. Maybe you can adjust setting to get the spellcheck or turn parts of what it does off.

Same goes with how it is dealing with cookies. Like you have more then one cookie for this site here. I use Netscape and looked in the cookie Manager and there are 11 cookies just for TSG. Two of them are "at end of session" cookies that will get deleted after I close down netscape. But each cookie deals with things from remembering who you are so you don't have to log in, what setting you have User Control Panel, what Subscribed Threads you got, What new post you have, what forums you marked read and etc. All of these are safe cookies I would not worry about.
So if SWDr is picking up everything like that then yes you see it but it is no big deal. Nice to know I guess what other sites you go to are doing that you don't want cookies from but cookies are always getting added or good ones you want changed.
I had from http://www.tenebril.com/products/ GhostSurf Pro and I tell you I had a hard time dealing with how it was dealing with the cookies. I stopped using it not because of that but for what ever reason it would eat up all my memory. I got 512 MB of memory and even after starting the PC and not even getting on line or using the PC after about 15 min all the memory would be gone and I be using the swap file.
Guess I could try out the MemoryBoost Pro because I got 6 free programs from them and some I got 2 or 3 of the same ones from contest over at Calendar of Updates.
But it was a pain dealing with all the ways GhostSurf wanted to deal with the cookies so every cookie and like I said you can have lots of cookies just for one site so you need to setup thing so it is ok or not on each one. So this takes time to learn.

So if what your really seeing from SWDr is the cookies then it is really no big thing because there are so many changes always being made to the good cookies you want and so many other ways to deal with cookies. Get a cookie manager type of program and then you can add to it the sites you want, the sites you want to block etc. Then you will not see every change that is made on the good cookies that will really just bug you because you want them to remember things for you.

Like I got the free SpyCatcher and it is made to run all the time to catch spyware and stop it before it get on your PC and to stop bad things you delete fro getting reinstalled on a reboot. But my PC is clean and I do a good job keeping it clean. So I do not have it running all the time and will only run it once a month or less to just do a scan.


----------



## rim rim (Nov 8, 2004)

Hello Backspace,

You might be interested in the question I posted about Spyware doctor on the 8th Nov' 04 on the Security forum. Like you I was suspicous about its scan results the first time I used it, because, if the scan was accurate the following programs all failed to detect a single one of the items listed by the Spyware Doctor scan, SBS&D, Ad-Aware,PE 1.05, IESpyads, & Spyware Blaster. 
I was invited to post a log of the Spyware Doctor scan, which I did, but it must have been overlooked as I had no further feedback.
I subsequently installed and ran a scan with Giant Antispyware, and it only found one of the 39 issues that Spyware Doctor found. I was happy to ditch Spyware Doctor, which I did. Cheers.
rim rim


----------



## rim rim (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Backspace, you might be interested in the question I posted on the Security forum on the 8th Nov' 04 about Spyware Doctor. Like you I was suspicous of its finding when I did my first scan. It found 39 items whereas all the other Anti-Malware programs I had installed (Spybot S&D, Ad-Aware PE, Spyware Blaster) found none.
I was invited to submit a scan log, which I did, but it must have been overlooked because I received no further feed back. I subsequently tried Giant Anti-Spyware which found just one of the items listed by Spyware Doctor. I ditched Spyware Doctor because I felt the other programs could not all be wrong. Cheers. rim rim


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

*I'm asking for a refund*... The program should be free until they work out the bugs. I already removed it. Their return policy states you have to work to resolve it ...10 days...Blahblahblah....but I'm done.


Won't complete it's own search for the subscription verification. 
Won't launch on start-up (after setting for it to do so)
Blocks "white-listed" sites (i.e. blocked TSG Spell checker even after putting TSG on White list)
Interferes with other program functions 
disables shortcuts
Slows downloads
Started 3 Full scans of computer in a 2 hours timeframe (huh?)
Does not catch cookies as professed
Does not auto update (when set to do so)
Crashed 3 different times since downloading the 1st of Jan.

In general .... it messes with everything.... the more days I left it on my computer ...the more I found that it was messin' with.

:down:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Wow very good reason for a refund but you forgot false positives work as goad to purchase, poor scan reporting. 
Plus all the things you would find out about later if you was to keep it. 

That is way to many bugs for any type of program like that too.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

I think it's too many even if it was a Beta. 

Hey, if I uninstalled it.... how can I be sure it hasn't goofed up something permanently? I hate Lame Programs!!!!!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea your right it is full of holes. But then again it is a junk program that only wants your money. Look at all the other names they sell the same thing under.  

I would go to there web site and read up on the uninstall.
Because you may have to do things right to get it all or to get it off better.
Lots of programs that start on boot your have to turn things off tru there program or disable things then reboot and do the uninstall and rebbot again.

But in doing so read up and then ask for help. 

Do a system back up.

I don't have XP so if you got that someone else wil have to help you out.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

BackSpace:
As a supplement to Ad-AwareSE, Spybot S&D, Spyware Blaster and Spyware Guard, I use Spy Sweeper (Webroot) and a squared, I think hewee uses A Squared also. These are oldstandbys that add protection to the free programs. Also use TDS-3 for trojans and Anti-keylogger for the obvious. Non e of these programs interfere with one another. Lots use Pest Patrol. I had it for 2 years, but had trouble with false positives, and cross-interference with Spyware Blaster. Haven't had a virus, worm, trojan for 4 or 5 years (due, I think, to NAV and Zone Alarm Pro). The money isn't wasted if they are good, honest programs.
CWShredder and HiJackThis are also important, which you obviously know. Since Slim Browser is akin to IE 6 you may want to think about one or more of the Mozilla products. These browsers are not intertwined with the MS OS, don't use or allow Active X, have a track record of fixing vulnerabilities within days, not weeks, and Firefox can be as lean and mean as you want it to be. Mary Ann


----------



## rim rim (Nov 8, 2004)

Hello Backspace, 
You might be interested in the query I posted about Spyware Doctor on the Security forum dated 8th Nov 04 . I have posted the scan log from my first scan with Spyware Doctor which lists 39 issues, all of which were undetected by: SBS&D, Ad-Aware PE & Spyware Blaster(thats if they existed). 
I subsequently installed Giant Anti-Spyware and scanned with that, but it only found one of the issues found by Spyware Doctor. On the basis that all the other respected anti-spware programs could not be wrong, I ditched Spyware Doctor.
It would, however, be interesting for you to post your scan log so that its findings could be compared with my log, I bet there would be a lot of the same stuff listed. Rim rim


----------



## rim rim (Nov 8, 2004)

Apologies to all for triplicating my posts as I thought my first two had not got listed. rim rim


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

RimRim... My scan log is posted early on in this thread. I have now uninstalled the SpywareDoctor.... so I can no longer reference it. (natch)

BTW.... it's "odd" that I am not getting any spam now. You don't suppose they add cookies so they can "find" them and "block" them..... do you? My email is messed up now too.... so I wonder. 

Was it worth it?...... Grrrrrrrrr!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Post how your getting your email and your email program. Maybe your only seeing email from those that are in your address book so there is some setting in your email program or SD made a change but did not undo it.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Here is a copy of the email I received from the SpywareDoctor Support after sending them an email requesting a refund. I suppose if I refuse to let them trouble shoot the program that the refund offer will be void. But look at all the crap I am supposed to go through to make a $29.95 program work.  Free Programs work better.

I can't wait to hear your comments.



> Hello ,
> 
> Thank-you for contacting PC Tools Support. We understand that you have requested a refund. I will be more than happy to help troubleshoot Spyware Doctor for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

That is crazy and I would call my credit card company about this. May copies of this thread and all email and this page http://www.pctools.com/info/returns/ Let them know about this page here Rogue/Suspect Anti-Spyware Products & Web Sites on Rogue/Suspect Anti-Spyware Products & Web Sites. 
Just let them know you wants taken by a bad company that sells the same thing under other name.
Read up here and get help at http://www.shoppingspot.com/features/resolving.htm

You was taken in by them selling some that does not work so you should have no trouble getting your money back so call your credit company first.
Please let us know what happens ok.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Hi,

Sorry I didn't reply sooner..... I am not recieving my email since I uninstalled the SWDr. (I am not saying it was because of them but for SOME reason they have a notation about not being responsible for lost emails... blah blah... 
in the return policy... is that stange to you?... makes me suspicious.... is that malicious... spiteful ? Hmmm.....



> All returns for downloaded software must be pre-authorized by PC Tools Software. ("PC Tools") as described below. Your right to obtain a refund for downloaded software lasts only for a limited time. Your request for a Return Merchandise Authorization Number ("RMA number") must be made to PC Tools within 30 days of the date PC Tools made the software available to you for download (the "Purchase Date"), and PC Tools must receive, at its offices, your fully completed and signed Letter of Destruction ("Affidavit") within 35 days of the Purchase Date. No refund will be made until the Affidavit has been received by PC Tools, or if the time requirements described above are not met. PC Tools is not responsible for lost or misdirected mail, delays for downloading, or other communication system delays.


Would that last statement make YOU suspicious? 

Well... funny thing.... I HAVE been having lost/misdirected email problems.....  can you say Spite Tactics?????? I did not want to do any of their proposed step by step things as listed in their email to "To help troubleshoot the problem "..... some of the procedures looked like they might be a way for them to gather MORE information for spiteful endeavors.

OK, OK... Call me paranoid...... but you just never know!

An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yes that last statement is suspicious along with the rest of it.  
But again call your credit card company. 
Go here to http://www.spywarewarrior.com/rogue_anti-spyware.htm and give then the link if they want it too. Tell them you found out all the bad things about this scum ware company after posting for help.
How SpyDoctor is listed here under Domains: healthycomputerclub.com
nospyware.info also and...
false positives work as goad to purchase (1); poor scan reporting (1); same app as #1 Spyware Killer, Spyinator, SpyKiller 2004, SpyLax, SpySpotter, SpywareThis, & Spyware Protection Pro; Ad-aware knockoff; no longer available (succeeded by SpyLax) - Note: not to be confused w/ Spyware Doctor, a completely different app by another company [A: 6-29-04 / U: 10-25-04]

Was going to checkout the healthycomputerclub.com and nospyware.info sites but they are on my hosts file block list.

Have you emailed yourself to see if you can send and get mail?

May be best to start a new thread up in the Web & Email forum on getting the email troubles fixed. More people will see it and so you should get better help. Post a link to this thread so they can see what has happen.


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Backspace said:


> Sorry I didn't reply sooner..... I am not recieving my email since I uninstalled the SWDr. (I am not saying it was because of them but for SOME reason they have a notation about not being responsible for lost emails... blah blah...
> in the return policy... is that stange to you?... makes me suspicious.... is that malicious... spiteful ? Hmmm.....


Sorry to hear about this endless nightmare you are experiencing. Even though you have uninstalled the program, it appears that there may be some leftover SpywareDoctor files in your Registry that is related to your email problems. You may need to run a Registry cleaning program such as JV16 Power Tools or RegSeeker to do a search for any files related to SpywareDoctor.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I like RegSeeker and find it is to use and I even have the no install version I use.

http://www.hoverdesk.net/freeware.htm


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Hi Heewee,

I THINK my emai is OK now.... got this post notification.... but it was only after I called Tech at MSN to delete/redo some things.... and they reset the email. NOw all SEEMS to be back in order. 

I also removed a couple things in the Hijackthis log. (don't aske me what ..it was just something that had "no name" on there. Figured it didn't need to be in there. 

I will fax the page to them today... for the refund requirement. (now I wonder if they will say the FAX never went through.... )..... what a scheme they have.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey great you got email back and working backspace. 

I don't know if I would of just deleted what ever because it had no name from the hijackthis log without asking about it so lets hope it was ok.

Good luck on the fax and refund too. But I would get ready to call the credit card company. 

Have a good weekend.


----------



## TheEye (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi guys,

My first post here, I really HATE spyware so I thought this would be a great place to start.

I have been running Spybot, Adaware and Spyware Doctor.

Spybot was okay, but didn't seem to find as many spywares on my PC as the other two, plus their support is almost non existent.

I dumped Spybot because I hate being ignored when I ask for help from a company. Adaware kept me happy for a while until I compared it to Spyware Doctor.

I had about.blank on my PC and on my girlfriends. Adaware didn't even detect it. I ran Spyware Doctor and it detected it but didn't remove it.

I sent a support request to PC Tools and they replied within 8 hours and advised I upgrade to version 3.1 ( this was a free upgrade ) I did this, ran Spyware Doctor again and VOILA!!! about.blank was sent to hell!!!!

What really impressed me was I received a call from PC Tools about 3 days later asking if my problem was solved! How unusual is that for a software company???

As for Microflops new anti spyware, knowing what MS are like I'm guessing their support will be as awful as it is for all their products with just as many bugs, I sent a support request to Microflop regarding Messenger two and half months ago, still no reply.

Oh, I also uninstalled AdAware as some of the lesser anti spywares conflict with Spyware Doctor. Have not had a single problem since and my PC has never been cleaner.

Anyway, great forum guys, keep up the great work.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

I got a personal call from Patrick OBryan from PCTools today after I sent the FAX. And this is the email follow-up he sent. He offered me a condolence of one free year of Registry Mechanic.... "to make a negative into a positive." I must say he was VERY VERY nice. .... So what do you think ?



> Hello Lyn,
> It was nice speaking with you today on the telephone. Per our discussion, we have requested a refund (to our billing provider, Element5) for the purchase of Spyware Doctor, please allow 5 to 7 business days for it to appear on your statement.Please note
> 
> Additionally, per our offer, please visit http://www.pctools.com/registry-mechanic/ to download and then install the latest evaluation version of Registry Mechanic. Your free one year subscription of Registry Mechanic includes unlimited free upgrades, Live Updates and support!
> ...


I don't know if I want to go there after my experience with SWDr.

P.S. Hello Eye.... looks like you have had better luck with it.

I'm still leary. Hmmm.... If I was related to Patrick.. it would be "O'Leary"


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

"Spyware Doctor review"
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="Spyware+Doctor+review"
Does not sound very good at all.
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,1645384,00.asp
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,1645388,00.asp

It does has some good reviews but with all good reviews on any anti-spyware they also say they keep and use Spybot and Adaware but none do everything.

"Registry Mechanic review"
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q="Registry+Mechanic+review"

Does seem to be good things said about this program.
I think lots of people here have talked about it also and like it.

So it's up to you on getting it because if it is a good program and free you can clean up what ever Spyware Doctor left behind. 
Just make sure it is free and works like a paid version and not a free down that only scans but will not do anything till you pay like Spyware Doctor does.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Why do I think that the eye might work for the company? First post-to this complicated, convoluted thread?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

mach9 said:


> Why do I think that the eye might work for the company? First post-to this complicated, convoluted thread?


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

hewee said:


>


see post #63 Hewee


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

Carolyn:
Thanks. Hewee's too involved with the work here to notice such trivial things.


----------



## MightyQueenC (Jul 7, 2004)

mach9 said:


> Carolyn:
> Thanks. Hewee's too involved with the work here to notice such trivial things.


You're welcome and I speak good Hewee-aneese, too 
Hewee and I go wayyyyyyyy back.... to ummm .... July of 2004  
He helped me sort out lotsa stuff


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I seen post #63 Carolyn and made a replay to it.

Thanks mach 

He hee Carolyn I will have to change your name to Carolynee. 
Always happy to help you out too.


----------



## mach9 (Jan 26, 2004)

hewee:
I was too cryptic. It seemed to me odd that an advanced user's first post on TSG was on this thread, strongly supportive of Spyware Doctor, and putting down our old tried and true free antispyware programs. I thought that "TheEye" might be an employee of the company that makes Spyware Doctor. It was so opposite of everyone elses's comments. Just a guess.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey yea a good one that could be all so true. We all know the eye never posted but the one post here saying something good. Bet they are also giving away free Ipods too.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Hmmm....I was out of town for a day or so.... back on to get caught up.. LOL... can't leave town for a minute... thread gets "complicated & convoluted".... Hmmmm ....LOL 

To: mach9... As for "complicated, convoluted thread"(?).... Hmmm.I thought this thread was pretty straight forward until the comments about #63 and subsequent posts thereafter...... Pretty simple .... it was heewee (+) and I discussing the ongoing saga of the SpywareDr purchase and problems thereof. We seemed to understand it perfectly.  ABut I agree with you about our tried and true Spybot S&D and Adaware.

To: mightyqueenc .... (Yes, I agree... heewee and I go way back as well... I know he has commented/helped on many of my threads.... a concerned and helpful TSG member by far. :up:

To heewee: Thanks so much heewee. 

( Where are we... the Grammy awards?) 

To: TheEye....I already replied to your post. I suppose "to each his own" would apply here. Glad you had good experience with it. But, as for your "MicroFlop" comments... why don't you just stop using Microsoft Products if you aren't happy with them? 
___________________________
OK NOW....with that out of the way.... .... I signed on today to report that my Credit Card account has already been credited for my refund. They stated that it would take up to 28 days to show but I called the Bank and it has already posted.

So Praise be given where Praise is due. 



> *Moral of this story.... * if you buy SWdr. and hate it.... at least you can get a refund. And fast!


I'm STILL grappling with the problem of how to get my email back to normal. More and more reports coming in that my _sent_ email never arrived and vice versa. And I am skeptic about the ol'_"email floats around in cyberspace and you will eventually get it...."_ (or something to that effect). NOT!

To:GoJoAGoGo..... (your post regarding leftovers.....) Maybe that is why they offer the free subscript to their Registry program. heh? Do I DARE?

*THE OPINION/REVIEW: SWDr = " Buyer BEWARE" :down: OR "Try it... You might like it" :up: *

*As for ME.....Been there done that... got a refund.  *

And-that's-my-story-I'm-stickin-to-it.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

P.S. mach9...... your comments are valid comments about TheEye... way too fishy I agree. How many people on this forum DO NOT run Spyware S&D and Adaware... not too many.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Your welcome Backspace. 

Thought you got the mail working right but now the trouble is back.

Now you said it right "I agree with you about our tried and true Spybot S&D and Adaware: because I fell the same.

I had a program I guess somewhat like your SWDr. Never had it so it was running all the time and used it only to scan thing on my own now and then. I am talking about SpyCatcher 3.0. I had won it from another site but they just came out with a 3.5 version and I upgraded to it and it finds lots of things where version 3.0 said my PC was clean. It points to lots of legitimate applications as spyware etc. See thread here at http://www.dozleng.com/updates/index.php?showtopic=3705
So your not the only one that has done something that is not working right. I think if I was to every get a anti-spyware program that runs all the time I would get Ad-Aware® SE Plus or Ad-Aware® SE Professional Edition.
So I have turn off everything so SpyCatcher 3.5 is not running and waiting to see if they fix all the bugs and if not then I am going to uninstall this junk.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Please take a look at my Hijacklog and see if something needs fixing.



> Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.1
> Scan saved at 7:44:16 AM, on 1/23/2005
> Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
> ...


  018?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Have to wait for someone that knows how to read your log Backspace.


----------



## Backspace (May 23, 2003)

Can someone tell me why this post is not displayed when I go to the link for this thread.... is there some delay factor?

I got it in my inbox and it is not listed in the forum thread.... weird huh?

Yes, I use Incredimail.

Thanks Christia



> From: Tech Support Guy Forums Forums
> Date: 01/26/05 16:24:49
> To: "Backspace"
> Subject: Reply to post 'SpyWareDoctor opinions????'
> ...


----------



## Christia (Jan 25, 2005)

Not quite there yet, Backspace, but it is much better compared to your earlier logs.

*Delete:*

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = 127.0.0.1;<local>

There are some other one's that I am not 100% sure about.

First delete those two files mentioned, and I would like to refer you to a program called Spy Sweeper (http://www.webroot.com/downloads/) Under the "Try it" section, clcik on Spy Sweeper. Run a scan, and after the scan is done, please post another Hijack This log. There are certain things that I think could be suspicious, but I don't want to recomend them because of possible problems they could cause, so that's why I'm referring you to a program that I know to be very good and it will help me know what things you should get rid of.

P.S. sorry about that other message. YOu see, I realised two things were wrong after posting the messasge, and deleted it, to quickly fix my mistake. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Backspace said:


> Can someone tell me why this post is not displayed when I go to the link for this thread.... is there some delay factor?
> 
> I got it in my inbox and it is not listed in the forum thread.... weird huh?
> 
> ...


If you just go to the Reviews it is listed here but if it is older that anyone posted in the thread then two days it will not show up. 
See the "Display Options" and then your see a dropdown with "Last 2 days" in it by "From the:". So pick how many days you want to look back on. You will then have to also pick page 2, 3, 4 etc if there are more then one page.
If you get a email on this thread then the link in the email should bring you right to the thread.


----------



## nathanellis (Feb 2, 2005)

my computer is affected with around 400 adware and spyware, i run helpful programs, but they all have a hidden catch, you have to pay and its always in dollars. This site is another... http://www.thespykiller.com, it was good but u have 2 pay! If anyone knows where it will get rid of them 4 free please please please let me know!

E-MAIL​     :up:


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

nathanellis

do this and post the log in the security forum and we'll clean you up

go to here and download 'Hijack This!' self extracter. double click on the file and it will self extract to C:\program files\hijackthis. 
Go to that folder then doubleclick the Hijackthis.exe
Click the "Scan" button, when the scan is finished the scan button will become "Save Log" click that and save the log. 
Go to where you saved the log and click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.
It will possibly show issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, 
so *do NOT fix anything yet.*
Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

I would say, in regard to automated programs, EWIDO seems to out-perform all I have seen or used.
Its free{trial version} and beats hell out of manual removals---identify--find--remove.
Security techs here have steered me on to what I need---thats the place to look, and the folks you can trust.
If "our" techs:up: use it---you bet it works. 
No need for off the wall ---unproven stuff--that is probably designed more for getting in wallet than fixing problems. Better to take good advice---and make a donation to TSG. 
>f


----------



## kainwolfe (Jan 29, 2006)

Can someone help me? Spyware Doctor still says I got 757 viruses.


> Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
> Scan saved at 11:48:08 AM, on 1/29/2006
> Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
> ...


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi kainwolfe:

I requested that your posts be moved to the "Security Forum" last night which it was and a "Thread' was started concerning your issues.

Go to this link, Post #5, Cheeseball81 has posted some instructions for you to follow:
http://forums.techguy.org/security/438080-my-computer-has-like-2500-viruses.html


----------

